# [OT] (portable) image tagging software



## fluca1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a suggestion for photo catalog/tagging software. I don't want to put my photos in the cloud, I'm keeping them on a local replicated filesystem. I would like to have portable software able to store a tag database into the photo tree, so that I can open the same tree from any operating system (mainly Linux, FreeBSD, Windows) and get access to the tagging (and this also means the software has to be ported to the above platforms).

My archive is about 25 GB, if that matters.

Suggestions?


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 25, 2013)

Digikam / Shotwell - that's what I use (depends if you prefer GTK3 or QT4). F-spot is also supposed to be quite good.


----------

